# Do Villagers Have Favorite Fruit?



## skogkyst (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a theory and I am wondering if it's just in my head or if it's an actual game mechanic.

I've found that certain times, when I gift my villagers foreign fruit, they'll pay 650 bells out of gratitude or gift me something. However, sometimes, they pay 750 bells. I am wondering if the amount paid depends on the fruit type, as in perhaps certain villagers/personalities have more favored foreign fruit types? Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hm I'm not sure actually! It may have to do with their favorite color being the type of fruit you give them? I've only noticed villagers giving me 650 bells per fruit!


----------



## Shyria (May 7, 2020)

Sorry I'm digging this up because I got villagers giving me 750bells for fruits recently too? 
Lionel for cherries only, Flora for apples. So I was wondering if anyone had more info on that hehe! Is it their favourite fruit? Or just random?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> I have a theory and I am wondering if it's just in my head or if it's an actual game mechanic.
> 
> I've found that certain times, when I gift my villagers foreign fruit, they'll pay 650 bells out of gratitude or gift me something. However, sometimes, they pay 750 bells. I am wondering if the amount paid depends on the fruit type, as in perhaps certain villagers/personalities have more favored foreign fruit types? Has anyone else had this experience?





Shyria said:


> Sorry I'm digging this up because I got villagers giving me 750bells for fruits recently too?
> Lionel for cherries only, Flora for apples. So I was wondering if anyone had more info on that hehe! Is it their favourite fruit? Or just random?



I have just noticed that too! Julian it’s peaches and kabuki it’s pears, they pay 750 each :0


----------



## jumpluff (May 23, 2020)

They can give you 650/750 for the same fruit. I almost only ever feed my villagers peaches (and they pretend to be surprised every day!), and the payment seems arbitrary. All of mine have given me 750 at some point for peaches. I have a theory it might be connected to friendship, but even then, it seems to be random (maybe %-based).


----------

